# Soundiron - In The Studio with Composer Mimi Page



## Soundiron Team (Aug 24, 2018)

We take you into the beautiful home studio of singer/song writer/composer Mimi Page. She has worked with composer Inon Zur on Fallout 4:Far Harbor as well as multiple collaborations with DJ/Record Producer Bassnectar. She has also scored The Lighthouse and Zak Bagans documentary Demon House.

We take a look at her creative process behind what she calls "Sonic Painting".

​


----------

